# Adding PC computer control to digitrax system?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I just need the digitrax PR3 and a bit of loconet cable right?

Or is there some other bit of hardware i have missed?

I have the Zephyr xtra


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, for basic train control (throttle, horn, lights, etc.) on your PC that's all you need. You'll of course need some software too. JMRI is free and can easily handle the basics.

If you want to get into full computer automation, then you need more hardware. By full automation I mean the computer can throw switches, select routes, start and stop the trains, and prevent multiple trains from colliding. One of the keys to do full automation is block detection. Block detection means some type of sensor that can detect the presence of a train. There's multiple ways of doing this. Sensing electrical current is one way. Using photodiodes is another. The block detectors allow the computer to track the trains as they go around the layout.

Digitrax as well as other companies all make hardware that can do this. I use all Digitrax hardware on my system. Look up DS64 and BDL168 for switch control and block detection. You'll also need software that can do full automation. JMRI is supposed to do it too, but I couldn't figure it out. I instead went with TrainController.

If you want more details, let us know as I know there are others like me here that have full automation working.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Yes, for basic train control (throttle, horn, lights, etc.) on your PC that's all you need. You'll of course need some software too. JRMI is free and can easily handle the basics.
> 
> If you want to get into full computer automation, then you need more hardware. By full automation I mean the computer can throw switches, select routes, start and stop the trains, and prevent multiple trains from colliding. One of the keys to do full automation is block detection. Block detection means some type of sensor that can detect the presence of a train. There's multiple ways of doing this. Sensing electrical current is one way. Using photodiodes is another. The block detectors allow the computer to track the trains as they go around the layout.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you sir!


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes and a little bit of patience setting up drivers on the PC for it


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the PR3xtra and use it as the interface to JMRI, mainly for programming so I use the included power supply. I've also used it just as the computer connection and "made" throttles for specific engines, its a great way for me to test that the connection to the PR3 is working. Tried the wireless throttles using a phone, but typically don't do that but it all works! Layout is only 5x9 so even my duplex radio is overkill! But the layout is designed to test concepts out and for that its been great fun! By the way my PR3 did not seem to be working after using it for about a year so I sent it back to Digitrax and they could find nothing wrong, and as typical it was my bungling, not theirs in that I had a faulty isolated block on my main line that I was switching between running and being a programming track. Replacing the offending gap in the track cured the problem. Other than shipping to Digitrax, that was the only cost of my screw-up! By the way I also use the PR3 to download sound files to the Digitrax decoders.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

So, My PC is about 50 feet away from my Zephyr.

Should i get a 50 foot USB cable and a short loco net, or a 50 foot loco net with a short usb?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Long loconet and short usb cable. You would be amazed at the price and non functionality of a 50' usb cable. 50' foot loconet cable is doable.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The turnout control is done with the Digitrax SE8C board. That also controls signal heads.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> So, My PC is about 50 feet away from my Zephyr.
> 
> Should i get a 50 foot USB cable and a short loco net, or a 50 foot loco net with a short usb?


As others have said, short USB cable. Recommended maximum distance for USB 2.0 is about 16 feet. For USB 3.0 it's about 10 feet.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

cool, thanks fellas!


----------

